# speckled sussex mystery



## windswept (Oct 26, 2015)

I have a 2 year old Speckled Sussex (Brownie). She has a lump that has been getting bigger over the course of a few months. It is located on the front of her chest, breast area on her lower right side. It has never really bothered her and only just recently has slowed her down somewhat. I can't tell if she is still laying since she has 7 other coop mates. Is it possible her eggs are not forming shells and her body is trying to reabsorb the contents? Will I have to draw the fluid out with a needle and syringe? We don't have any vets that will take chickens. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks:thinking:


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Could it be her crop not emptying properly or is it lower? I doubt it's anything to do with eggs. Besides the crop, a tumor is my first thought. I don't think it'd hurt to drain it if it's fluid filled and see what comes out.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Do you chickens have free choice grit?


----------



## windswept (Oct 26, 2015)

Katherine,
It is lower than her crop. It has me really puzzled. I will try to gently draw out some fluid and see what we have going on. Thanks, Louise


----------



## windswept (Oct 26, 2015)

Jocilynn, My chickens are free range and they have access to whatever is on the ground as well as oyster shells. Now that we have snow on the ground I will be putting some grit in the coop. That could be an issue for her, not enough grit, but she is the only one in a hen house of 8. I'll supplement with grit and see if that helps. Thanks ,Louise.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

If it's not the crop, then it wouldn't be a grit problem, though of course give it to them. I'm curious what you find in there.


----------



## windswept (Oct 26, 2015)

Dear Katherine,
My girlfriend came over and helped me draw out some fluid. I held the hen and my friend drew the fluid. We took out almost 100cc's of what my friend said looked like serum. She works in a lab and is very knowledgeable. She said it probably had antibodies in it. (yellow looking ,clear, not cloudy, no foreign pieces) Why, we don't know. Could it be an autoimmune disease? Very odd. The hen is none the worse for wear. I would have to separate her to know if she is still laying. She is one of my favorites since she likes to "talk" to me while I feed and clean the coop. Louise


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Does sound strange. Maybe it's a cyst. I don't think there's much you can do but keep an eye on her and keep her comfortable. Drain it if it starts filling again. Backyardchickens.net is a knowledgable forum on chickens if you want more thoughts on it.


----------

